

The Number Of Mobile Devices Will Exceed World’s Population By 2012 - ashconway
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/14/the-number-of-mobile-devices-will-exceed-worlds-population-by-2012-other-shocking-figures/

======
orjan
Also, don't miss the Cisco report this was based on (linked in the article):
[http://www.cisco.com/en/US/solutions/collateral/ns341/ns525/...](http://www.cisco.com/en/US/solutions/collateral/ns341/ns525/ns537/ns705/ns827/white_paper_c11-520862.html)

~~~
ashconway
Yeah, good call. I had this article stored in Evernote
[http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/14/cisco-mobile-data-
forecas...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/14/cisco-mobile-data-
forecast-2012/)

